# Glasgow City Council - Pothole Damage Claim



## rf860

You've probably guessed the story before reading on!

This morning i had to drop something off at a address that falls within the area governed by Glasgow City Council.

Was having a lot of difficulty finding the place since there was a road closed and no diversion in place.

Eventually found the street that i was looking for and went to park the car.

Was so busy looking at the office i was about to go into that i didn't notice a HUGE pothole at the edge of the road. The pothole was a road gully that had sunk, pulling the road around it down also.

There was a massive thud and immediately i could hear the tyre deflating.

I said to the guy i was handing stuff into at the office i visited and he said he would act as a witness. He also said that they had told the council numerous times about this pothole, yet nothing has been done about it.

Has anybody on here claimed compensation from Glasgow City Council for pothole damage to their vehicle? Just now i'm looking at a new tyre (£200) and repair of my alloy wheel (£100?). Plus i'll have to refurb the rest of the wheels to match (£150).

This is going to be a nightmare i guess! Really could do without this just now!

Thanks in advance


----------



## Kerr

Ouch. 

That's a sore one. 

Even though the depth is blantanly obvious, they still ask for you to hold a tape measure against it. 

I hit a sunken manhole cover in Aberdeen not so long ago. 

The manhole cover was Scottish water's responsibility and not Aberdeen council. 

Scottish water accepted liability right away and passed the claim on to their insurers, basset and Gallagher, and things got slow here. 

I claimed for a tyre, tracking and to repair wheel. Just under £500. 

The insurers argued that they were subject to wear and tear and wanted to pay a percentage of my claim. 

I argued that a wheel should outlast the car and I probably wouldn't change tyres again in my ownership of the car, so this was a bill I'd never have otherwise. 

They did pay in full. 

Best of luck.


----------



## rf860

Kerr said:


> Ouch.
> 
> That's a sore one.
> 
> Even though the depth is blantanly obvious, they still ask for you to hold a tape measure against it.
> 
> I hit a sunken manhole cover in Aberdeen not so long ago.
> 
> The manhole cover was Scottish water's responsibility and not Aberdeen council.
> 
> Scottish water accepted liability right away and passed the claim on to their insurers, basset and Gallagher, and things got slow here.
> 
> I claimed for a tyre, tracking and to repair wheel. Just under £500.
> 
> The insurers argued that they were subject to wear and tear and wanted to pay a percentage of my claim.
> 
> I argued that a wheel should outlast the car and I probably wouldn't change tyres again in my ownership of the car, so this was a bill I'd never have otherwise.
> 
> They did pay in full.
> 
> Best of luck.


Ok, i'll go back and take photos of it with me holding a ruler to measure.

I'm not sure if Scottish Water would be responsible for this road gully - it is a possibility.

I just want my wheel repaired also. Had it done before and it was fine.

My tracking is now all over the place - the wheel sits at an angle to hold the car straight.

Did you provide receipts of all the work that was done?

I'm also a bit unsure what to write when they ask you this in the claim application from -
*"Please tell us why you believe the council is legally responsible for your loss:"*

Can't help but think that it's some way to get you to write the wrong thing and they get away with it....


----------



## Kerr

I sent two estimates for the cost of repair as that's what I was asked for.


----------



## lobotomy

You'll be glad the guy said he's reported it because last time I knew they had to be "_aware_" of the hole or they could plausibly deny it.


----------



## rf860

lobotomy said:


> You'll be glad the guy said he's reported it because last time I knew they had to be "_aware_" of the hole or they could plausibly deny it.


Yeah i think that's still the case as far as i'm aware.

Tbh, i really should have noticed that hole in the road. However, they should still stump up for the damage.


----------



## shonajoy

Yes I tried. The pothole had been reported, but it was my old falling apart car and they wanted two estimates to repair the tyre which I had done straight away, as it was near its end of life anyway. They will consider a claim if it has been reported to them previously.

I got a form to fill in and decided it wasn't worth the cost of a tyre for an old ka, but yours is obviously well worth claiming for, ouch!


----------



## rf860

shonajoy said:


> Yes I tried. The pothole had been reported, but it was my old falling apart car and they wanted two estimates to repair the tyre which I had done straight away, as it was near its end of life anyway. They will consider a claim if it has been reported to them previously.
> 
> I got a form to fill in and decided it wasn't worth the cost of a tyre for an old ka, but yours is obviously well worth claiming for, ouch!


Repair the tyre or wheel?


----------



## DW58

Is that wheel actually reparable, looks as if it's distorted out of shape. That's the risk with really low profile tyres like those - I'd say you're looking for a new wheel and tyre.


----------



## rf860

DW58 said:


> Is that wheel actually reparable, looks as if it's distorted out of shape. That's the risk with really low profile tyres like those - I'd say you're looking for a new wheel and tyre.


There are plenty of places that will reshape alloys after hitting a pothole.

I've had one done before when i had my ibiza. It was fine after - cost £35.

I just don't know if i'd be able to get a hold of one single alloy of the type of alloys i've got tbh.

I've been doing a bit of research online and i think i can get the same tyre for £166 fitted. Not too bad.


----------



## Spoony

Crikey, what speed did you hit that at?

Those are nice wheels!

You're looking at council responsibility on that piece of street apparatus, it's not going to belong to the water authority.


----------



## rf860

Spoony said:


> Crikey, what speed did you hit that at?
> 
> Those are nice wheels!
> 
> You're looking at council responsibility on that piece of street apparatus, it's not going to belong to the water authority.


Circa 10mph if even that.

Thanks. I'm not overly keen on them tbh lol.

How do you know that? Just curious - i work in construction....


----------



## Spoony

rf860 said:


> Circa 10mph if even that.
> 
> Thanks. I'm not overly keen on them tbh lol.
> 
> How do you know that? Just curious - i work in construction....


I work in the water industry lol...


----------



## rf860

I'm looking to get the suspension checked as well. Could have damaged something.

Can i just go to a garage and ask for them to do a week check and report if necessary?


----------



## rf860

Spoony said:


> I work in the water industry lol...


Ah, that explains that lol. Cheers!


----------



## JA0395

Do VW not offer free express visual checks? http://www.mk5golfgti.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=17009.0


----------



## ALTEA

Good luck, I tried this with damaged alloy as a result of pothole on the m4. Argued and argued with them. I even got all the inspection reports off them for the road and because these were in order they wouldn't pay out. Although I cannot see how an inspection could be carried out by one of their officers driving along the Road at 70mph. In short if they didn't know about it already (ie someone else has previously reported it) and all they're inspection reports are in order you've got no chance.


----------



## rf860

ALTEA said:


> Good luck, I tried this with damaged alloy as a result of pothole on the m4. Argued and argued with them. I even got all the inspection reports off them for the road and because these were in order they wouldn't pay out. Although I cannot see how an inspection could be carried out by one of their officers driving along the Road at 70mph. In short if they didn't know about it already (ie someone else has previously reported it) and all they're inspection reports are in order you've got no chance.


The good thing about this (if there is one!) is that the guy from the office I was visiting had already reported it several times. He also said that there was usually a cone on the hole but it had disappeared.

It's annoying that you need to go through all these procedures rather than just speaking to somebody and they sort out all the compensation monies.

I've now got the ESP and tyre pressure lights on the dash. Tried changing to a proper spare alloy I have with the same rolling radius as the others, resetting the tire pressure sensors and going for a drive but they are still there.

Going to have to book it in somewhere to get this sorted.


----------



## rf860

Update.

Dropped the car off into VW (next to work) to be checked out yesterday.

No suspension damage. Steering angle sensor needs reset and the car is massively out of alignment.

Diagnostic - £65 

Alignment - £75

Reset sensor - 0.5 hours labour ~£40

New Tyre £190

Reshape alloy - £20

Refurbish alloy £60


----------



## Pinky

Read about someone hitting a hole in Dumfries and Galloway and they ended up with damage to tyre and wheels and tried to claim having taken photos , which had yellow paint round the hole .
Claim failed as the council had known about it but couldn't repair it till two days later as they had marked it for repair . 
.


----------



## G3BML

My dad hit a pot hole in his C63 and damaged the alloy and put a bulge in the tyre sidewall. East Ayrshire council were total a**e-holes about it and come up with every excuse under the sun to try and avoid it.


----------



## Charlie9325

Follow the guidelines given by Potholes UK

http://www.potholes.co.uk/

After going down a crater I visited the Pothole internet site. To make sure that it had been reported I got someone else to report it that evening(wee white lie) then I followed the instructions given on the site. I contacted the Council for a copy of their maintenance programme and any subsequent repairs. 
I contacted them again including comments about their lack of maintenance given that there were repeated mentions in their reports on the road about the number of potholes.
I received a cheque for the full value of replacement tyre and repair to cracked alloy wheel about 6 months after the incident


----------



## rf860

Charlie9325 said:


> Follow the guidelines given by Potholes UK
> 
> http://www.potholes.co.uk/
> 
> After going down a crater I visited the Pothole internet site. To make sure that it had been reported I got someone else to report it that evening(wee white lie) then I followed the instructions given on the site. I contacted the Council for a copy of their maintenance programme and any subsequent repairs.
> I contacted them again including comments about their lack of maintenance given that there were repeated mentions in their reports on the road about the number of potholes.
> I received a cheque for the full value of replacement tyre and repair to cracked alloy wheel about 6 months after the incident


Thanks. So you just phoned up and asked them for their maintenance report for the road you hit the pothole on?


----------



## Derekh929

Just think if a biker had gone in there he may not still be here , disgraceful, i hope you get a result, they have plenty of money for bizare schemes , shocking


----------



## rf860

Derekh929 said:


> Just think if a biker had gone in there he may not still be here , disgraceful, i hope you get a result, they have plenty of money for bizare schemes , shocking


That is one of the points I've made on my claim form. Hopefully they'll see the danger of it.

To add insult to injury, when collecting my car on Friday from vw to fix the alignment, they have put a nasty dent in the quarter panel.

Honestly, I almost give up trying to keep my car nice!


----------



## Derekh929

rf860 said:


> That is one of the points I've made on my claim form. Hopefully they'll see the danger of it.
> 
> To add insult to injury, when collecting my car on Friday from vw to fix the alignment, they have put a nasty dent in the quarter panel.
> 
> Honestly, I almost give up trying to keep my car nice!


I think it is they way some are brought up nowadays and lack or respect and it is not just young people , you get a lot of disrespectful older people as well, but people still keep blaming the young people imho


----------



## rf860

Derekh929 said:


> I think it is they way some are brought up nowadays and lack or respect and it is not just young people , you get a lot of disrespectful older people as well, but people still keep blaming the young people imho


In my experience, all dealers are the same.

Earlier this week my dad took his 5 series in for a service at BMW and they reversed his car into a load of stuff in the workshop. He now needs a new bumper.

We, as a family, are sick and tired of people being incompetent. Everything we get, there's a problem!


----------



## Derekh929

rf860 said:


> In my experience, all dealers are the same.
> 
> Earlier this week my dad took his 5 series in for a service at BMW and they reversed his car into a load of stuff in the workshop. He now needs a new bumper.
> 
> We, as a family, are sick and tired of people being incompetent. Everything we get, there's a problem!


So was that Parks or Harry Fairbairn , i would have been jumping up and down


----------



## rf860

Derekh929 said:


> So was that Parks or Harry Fairbairn , i would have been jumping up and down


No it wasn't either of those  my dads got a project in Stirling.


----------



## Derek Mc

Just a warning on potholes in Glasgow, on the M8 Westbound at the Charing Cross underpass, as you re-emerge at the third lamp post is a recurring pothole about 30" or 80cm around the patch it, it re-opens again and has very sharp edges. 

I have spotted a couple of cars catch it then appear to deflate a tyre as they climb onto the Kingston Bridge.

Be aware folks they are in no hurry to make a professional repair to it


----------



## Spoony

Huge issues with potholes, I know of a guy that runs a reinstatement company. It's the rolls royce solution and these ones don't re-appear once fixed but councils won't take him on as per unit the other guys are cheaper - even if they are going back again and again...


----------



## Charlie9325

rf860 said:


> Thanks. So you just phoned up and asked them for their maintenance report for the road you hit the pothole on?


Sorry for not getting back to you. The Pothole site gives you all the information you need in pursuing your claim. I sent an email to them and got PDF files sent back to me by email with their reports on maintaining the section of the road in question

The site gives great advice in claiming and following up on it. They have maps highlighting reported craters too


----------



## Grant-s3

That's a right nasty pot hole, what's the point in paying road tax for them to do nothing about it, in the end costing themselfs more money by receiving so many claims lol. Where abouts in glasgow was this pothole?


----------



## rf860

Just to update this, I got a cheque for £245 from Glasgow City council the other week for compensation.


----------



## Kerr

A bit of a wait for it, but good news all the same.


----------



## Ppinno

Glad you've got some compensation mate! I'm currently in the same boat, although mines been going since February. Fortunately for me though my other half has a law degree, so she's very good a reading cases and researching etc. I've currently just turned down £350 ( which they called "a good will gesture") we're fighting for the full lot as we and they even know they're negligent as they're just going back on the case that is in favour of them.


----------



## rf860

Hope it works out alright for you. 

Tbh, I should have got more, but it's not worth the hassle to me at this point.

I was pretty pissed off at the comment on the letter attached to the offer however. Said something along the lines of "you should've noticed the pothole, in the future please be more vigilant". Bloody cheek!


----------

